# X-axis Dro For My Atlas Th54



## schor (Jun 6, 2015)

Got fed up with missing the mark when turning things sometimes so I setup an x-axis dro on my Atlas th54.


----------



## Rob (Jun 10, 2015)

I love the idea and the video.  I have been thinking about adding DRO but also didn't like mounting it to the outside.  Could you also post some still pictures of the installation?

Thanks


----------



## schor (Jun 12, 2015)

Rob said:


> I love the idea and the video.  I have been thinking about adding DRO but also didn't like mounting it to the outside.  Could you also post some still pictures of the installation?
> 
> Thanks




Rob, I try to get some pics this weekend. I need to take it apart to get the pics.


----------



## GarageGuy (Jun 13, 2015)

Very nice, clean installation!

GG


----------



## schor (Jun 14, 2015)

Rob said:


> I love the idea and the video.  I have been thinking about adding DRO but also didn't like mounting it to the outside.  Could you also post some still pictures of the installation?
> 
> Thanks



I didn't take many pics, but I think some of them fill out the video a bit. 

This is the piece that attaches to the scroslide and the dro. Made of aluminium.






It's not pretty, but no-one will ever see it.

The setscrew and fastening screw. The cross slide is threaded so I needed to have a relief to properly fasten thins without changing the original equipment.



Then that get's fastened to the cross slide where the original cover was attached.


----------



## schor (Jun 14, 2015)

Then we attach the dro scale ot the aluminium piece and set the screw. Scale snugly fit into the cross slide.




Back of the lathe has some tapped holes.




I had some scraps from some shaper inserts I was making for people. 





Layed them out and machined them.


----------



## schor (Jun 14, 2015)

This is the main block that attaches to the carriage. 




The video shows more than the pics I have from this point. The bar going out back is attached to the cross slide piece and then the hex stock is threaded into that. I turned doen enough to have th plate positioned nicely when the hex was secured.




Here's the vid again.


----------



## Inflight (Jun 19, 2015)

Your DRO installation looked so useful and neatly done I've copied you.  My tests show repeatability within .001" so I am quite pleased. Based on the video I bought the 12" scale so I need to cut it down and I am using the original chip guard for now.


----------



## schor (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice job, sorry about the comment that it was a 12" in the video, it really is a 6".


----------



## schor (Aug 1, 2015)

I've had a couple people ask me to make them the parts for the dro mount and I am considering if I will make them. Is there any interest from anyone here in a set of dro mounting parts for an atlas 10f lathe?


----------

